# My Senior Fosters



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking if any of you know anyone, possibly a healthy senior human, who would like the company and love of a senior dog, and if the application is approved, I could pay for the flight, through the "airline" poster here on SM. I can't remember who that was. But she will fly them in cabin.

This would give mine more of a chance at a good forever home, as we could cover more of an area, than just local.

My heart is breaking for these precious seniors, and there are more who need my help. But I'm at my limit.

I'll also be going to a few senior communities this weekend. I will be leaving flyers, as well as speaking to the supervisors.

Any other suggestions are welcome. We can't forget about the elderly, we will all be old some day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I've been trying for two years to talk my mom into a Maltese. She adores Bonnie, but simply won't budge. 
Good luck, my friend. You have such a big heart of gold.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladies!!! You don't have to know someone at this moment, just keep it in mind. You never know when a neighbor, or co-worker, will walk up and say, "Gee, I really wish we could adopt a senior Maltese out of Orange County, California". ~ LOL

Hey, it could happen!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What age "senior" are you looking for? Does NMR have a cut off age for adoptions? I'm sure Mary has to take into consideration that a dog may outlive an applicant in certain cases and not approve them based on their age.

It's such a shame that senior dogs end up in rescue since they are so hard to place. It seems like they would have earned the right to grow old with their owner, not be tossed out.

Bless you for taking care of the old girls. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Bless your heart Deb. What a wonderful suggestion. The Currier's user name is Gatiger40 her name is Stephanie. 

Marj what you said is also true. It almost seems like a catch 22 doesn't it. But maybe we can come up with some not so senior "seniors". If that makes since. I will definately be keeping my ears and eyes open.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What age "senior" are you looking for? Does NMR have a cut off age for adoptions? I'm sure Mary has to take into consideration that a dog may outlive an applicant in certain cases and not approve them based on their age.
> 
> It's such a shame that senior dogs end up in rescue since they are so hard to place. It seems like they would have earned the right to grow old with their owner, not be tossed out.
> 
> Bless you for taking care of the old girls. :grouphug:[/B]



We're looking more at the recently retired. Still active and healthy. We have some nice little senior communities here. To qualify you have to be 55 or older. Most are a pretty young 55-60. They play tennis, swim, have all sorts of activities. Many of them still work. They just chose to purchase a condo there, because they do have the activities, and more in common with each other. 

I think that would be ideal for a senior doggie. Don't you think so? 

No, I'm not looking at nursing homes ~ LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb that is exactly what I was thinking. A not so old older person. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's perfect! 

I happen to be partial to senior dogs anyway!

Lady says, "Who says seniors can't be sexy?"


[attachment=27248:IMG_2898.JPG]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Now if that is not sexy I dont know what is. You go girl.......Lady. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442922
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww, Lady. You are a sexy thang!!

I have really grown fond of these seniors. They are totally awesome. And you know, there is no guarantee on how long any of these little dogs will live. My Samantha passed away just short of her 2nd birthday. Seems weird, I've had Daisy longer than I had my Sammie.

So, yep. Let's keep our ears, and eyes :new_shocked: open.

Thanks, Becky, Marj, Linda and Pat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I have nothing to add really, and am in full agreement with Debbie's thinking. But this thread just cracked me up!!! You go Marj and Lady!!</span>


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I know absolutely nothing about adopting from the NMA (other than I think it is great), what are the quick things I can tell someone to interest them in adopting a senior. My mom (64) would like to get a dog, female, house broke (hate that term), that will get a long both with other dogs (like my Gracie) but with dare I say it...cats, unfortunately I can't talk mom into a maltese. Mom thinks they are to small for her as Gracie is 7.5 pounds (3.4 kilo), she thinks she needs a dog in the 15-25 pound (6.8 - 11.3 kilo) range. What information can I gave mom and others like her that might consider this as an option? Such as what is the average cost of adopting from NMA? What is the age of senior maltese?

Thank you for the information, but more importantly thank you for all you do for these little fuzz butts.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb you are the sweetest! I will keep my ears open, but since I dont know very many people in San Diego, I wont be much help!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Deb you are the sweetest! I will keep my ears open, but since I dont know very many people in San Diego, I wont be much help![/B]


Doesn't have to be SD, Krystal. Deb said she will pay for the dog to travel, in cabin. So, if you have any friends or senior friends/relatives ANYWHERE, let them know about the wonderful world of Senior Maltese!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Deb, if you can find someone who can adopt a dog in another state, I'll pay for the airfare for their new baby to get to them. And if there is anyway else I can do to help, let me know. *hugs you*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I sent out your offer to some of my friends who are seniors. Maybe they will come up with something.

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, if you can find someone who can adopt a dog in another state, I'll pay for the airfare for their new baby to get to them. And if there is anyway else I can do to help, let me know. *hugs you*[/B]



Stacy ~ This actually brought tears to my eyes. I pray Sassy and Lulu know how much they really are loved, and cared for. 

We love YOU so very much!!!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

My parents live in a retirement community not too far from you. I'll ask them if they can spread the word for you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442913
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laguna Hills has a hugeeeeeeeeee Leisure World but I think they are really old people ...


----------

